# Chef's Choice vs. whetstone



## sgt. pepper (Jan 2, 2005)

I've read from a few others about this topic but wanted to get the opinion of some professional chefs (as well as non-pros who own this machine). I've used both a three stage whetstone and a Chef's Choice 120. Everyone says that the Chef's choice takes off way too much metal and to stick with the stone. It just seems that the Chef's Choice gets them razor sharp (a bit sharper than the stone). What do you think?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

learn to use the tri-stone. Chefs choice may be ok for some(heck i've got one somewhere), but they tend to remove too much and recontour the blade-taking off too much after the bolster and leaving dead space due to its design. The magnets attract grit and may scratch your knife-if thats imoprtant to you. 

Or try the Edgo Pro-costs you no more than a good tri stone and i swear by the thing. Will put any edge you want on any blade with minimal effort pretty easily. No more sending out my hard German S.S. knives to the knife guy.

hth, danny


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

With just a little practice, you can get a better edge with a whetstone without the blade damage.

Phil


----------



## sgt. pepper (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've been using the Tri-hone whetstone for about three months now and was pleased with the results. I used the Chef's Choice once and was pleased too, but had heard several people say they take off too much of your blade. I think I'll stay with the Tri-hone.


----------



## bigblue250 (Mar 27, 2005)

I use a 1200 grit waterstone I got at a carpenter supply store. It puts the smoothest sharpest edge I have ever had on a knife. My cooks joke that I now use a razor blade with a handle :chef:


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

no doubt you have also seen 2000 and 6000 grit waterstones. blades finished
with these stones have an edge that is "mirror bright"!! it is so beautiful to 
tip your knife back and forth under a bright light and the edge "flashes" at you!! understand though, that not all knives need this fine an edge. an edge cut with a coarser grit (as "rough" as 800 grit) can sometimes be better for slicing something like tomatoes since the rougher grit makes the edge more like a "mini-serrated" edge.


----------



## ambrosiafood (Sep 5, 2004)

That is what I would do. I keep the chef's choice sharpener for knives I allow my friends and relatives to use -- not my good knives.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

hehehe i use a 4000/8000 on my straight razors, and a 150/350 on my kitchen knives...the difference is amazing, but i dont want my knives as brittle as my razors...

Erik.


----------

